# Happy Gotcha Day Oso!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Today we celebrate my labs first year with us with a double ear infection! Unfortunately, he did have to go to the vet today and this is indeed true-but we aren't going to let that put a damper on our celebrations!
*HAPPY ONE YEAR WITH OUR FAMILY SWEET OSO-YOU HAVE BEEN A JOY AND A WONDERFUL ADDITION TO OUR FAMILY!*


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Oso! Hope your ears get better!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday Oso!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww have a very happy yappy birthday..!:cake:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday OSO! What a sweet face!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-day OSO!! Wishing you many games of fetch and lots of meaty treats.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Oso, you handsome fellow. Hope that you have many, many more. 
:birthday:


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

:groovy: _Congrats Orso! You handsome devil!:groovy: _


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Oso says: So you think I am handsome? Well, here are some more picture's of me for your personal enjoyment!

The second picture is the look I give when I want a treat - it always works, who could resist? And thank you again for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Oso, you have matured into a handsome and distinguished looking dog...*Happy Birthday!*


----------

